# cd/dvd drive won't autoplay



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

My system is windows xp sp3

Hardware is internal drives Sony CRX23OED and D22A

Drives are working, but neither will autoplay.
When I try and manual play, it says insert a disc,even though there is a disc inserted.
I have tried windows autofix but that did not make any difference.
Tried to update the Sony DVD driver but it said that I had the latest Sony driver. 

Also what is the best free downloadable cd/dvd player programme other than windows media player.

Any suggestions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Very likely NOT a driver or drive firmware issue. 

Autoplay is a feature of the OS. See here> The AutoRun feature or the AutoPlay feature does not work when you insert a CD-ROM in the CD drive


----------



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have tried what you suggested Nothing in the registry needed changing and the driver update said I had the best driver installed.

As I said in my First message, sometimes when I insert a cd or dvd and try to run it, the system tells me to insert a disc even though there is one in the drive.


Any other ideas.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had this problem on two laptops with the MS Auto-Fix not resolving anything and in both cases, it resulted with PC World replacing the disk players. Looks like your's is probably goosed also.


----------



## john-boy (Feb 18, 2009)

I am not convinced the drive is goosed.

When I put a cd into the drive it auto plays. But when I put a dvd into the drive, nothing. This is a shop bought dvd, not a home made or dodgy copy and it plays perfectly in my stand alone dvd player through my television.

The drive is set for region 2 as it should be.

It also will not display or play some commercial computer programme discs through the drive.

Before anyone asks, Yes it is a DVD drive.

With regards to the advice to use pc world for a repair, why bother ! 
DVD drives are easy to buy and install yourself.
But I don't think it has come to that yet

The green light comes on for ages as though it is reading the disc, but it won't display the contents or play the disc.

Any further ideas please.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The reason PC World did the repairs was because that was where I bought the laptops from and they are under extended guarantee, with the last repair being within the original guarantee.

The first one while being able to play music CDs froze when trying to back up my files. Ran the auto-fix and it came back that it wasn't recognising there was a disk in and fixed that, but when I continued to create a sys. image, it just sat there clicking.

The second could also play music CDs but when I tried a sys. restore on that one, that's when I got the message to insert a disk even though there was one in.

Took it down to PC World where the Tech tried the disk on their equipment and it read okay, connected an external player to mine and it read okay but *not* in the laptop's fitted player.

Disk player was *Goosed*.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

CD and DVD playback use different lasers. It's not uncommon for a drive to stop reading CD's or DVD's, and still function fine with the other type.


----------

